# [SOLVED] Brother MFC 210c - Printing Problems



## Coco107 (Oct 19, 2007)

Hello:

I need help here with my Brother MFC 210c as it keeps telling me that it is " unable to print" see Trouble Shooting in the Manual " I have checked the manual very careful and done all that was suggested to no avail.

I would like any help or suggestions that you have to correct this problem.

OS - Win XP SP2


Thanks very much in Advance


----------



## broprob (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: Brother MFC 210c - Printing Problems*

I have the same problem. Is there a solution?


----------



## Coco107 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Brother MFC 210c - Printing Problems*



broprob said:


> I have the same problem. Is there a solution?


I have a fix for this, just got it a couple days ago I well post here for you now:

Brother fix.txt	10/5/2009
You need to clear & reset the purge counter, to do that follow these steps extremely carefully;
1)	Enter machine maintenance mode (on MFC21QC all four photo/copy/fax/scan
lights flash in maintenance mode). Care is needed in maintenance mode,
otherwise critical settings may be inadvertently corrupted.
FAX models with numerical keypads: Press the Menu/Set, *, 2, 8, 6 and 4 keys within two seconds, (if you fail to complete the correct key sequence within two seconds, press the Stop key to try again),
Other (non-FAX) models: Press the Menu/Set and Black Start keys. Next press the “up arrow” key four times to enter the maintenance mode).
2)	Press the 8 then 0 keys in the initial stage of the maintenance mode to
call up the machine's log information list (function code 80).
3)	Press the Black Start key several times to scroll through the log
information list to reach the purge counter. The purge counter is the 25th
item in the list.
4)	Press the 2, 7, 8, and 3 keys in this order to reset the purge count to
zero.
5)	Press the Stop/Exit key to return to the initial stage of the
maintenance mode.
6)	Press the 9 key twice to return to the standby state.

It worked for me like a dream for me.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Brother MFC 210c - Printing Problems*

Glad you have it sorted out.
Thanks for posting what you did.
Bill


----------

